# Rifle question



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Seems like the place to post for this. Is any company currently manufacturing a lever action 30-06? I'd like to have a deer rifle that would chamber my Garrand ammo.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

As far as I know, the only .30-06 lever action rifle currently being made is the Browning BLR. A very nice looking but pricey rifle.

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/family.asp?webflag_=003B&catalog_=B


----------



## NavyBubba (Jul 15, 2009)

Murray in ME said:


> As far as I know, the only .30-06 lever action rifle currently being made is the Browning BLR. A very nice looking but pricey rifle.
> 
> http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/family.asp?webflag_=003B&catalog_=B


Whew, those are good looking, but expensive! For the price, a Marlin 45-70 lever action guide gun in stainless at around 500.00-600.00 can't be beat.


----------



## NavyBubba (Jul 15, 2009)

NavyBubba said:


> Whew, those are good looking, but expensive! For the price, a Marlin 45-70 lever action guide gun in stainless at around 500.00-600.00 can't be beat.


O.K took a closer look at the Browning lightweights and they are of the "takedown" persuasion meaning they come apart...pretty sweet if you're packing into the back-country...price probably reflects that desirable feature.

Mike


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ouch! I reckon I'll need to check the pawn shops and gun shows.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

If you're going to look for used, you're probably aware of the old Winchester 1895. They'd probably be even more expensive than the BLR but .30-06 was one of their chamberings. As was Teddy Roosevelt's 'big medicine', the .405.


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

A good substitute would be a Savage Model 99 in .308 Win.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Why a lever action? You'd have many more .30-06's to select from in bolt action or semi.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I like the lever action. No more reason than that really. They just feel real comfortable on the stand and going through brush. I'm trying to consolidate to just a few calibers, clear out the .30-30, 16 ga. and the 7mm.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've never seen a lever action 30-06.
The 30-06 ammo I buy is normally pointy on one end, and most lever action loads are round nosed to keep a pointy bullet from running into the primer ahead of it during recoil or whatever.
I have seen some new lever guns that use the plastic pointed bullets, so maybe they are making a 30-06 in that configuration?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the BLR has a detachable box magazine so pointy rounds don't matter.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Wis Bang said:


> A good substitute would be a Savage Model 99 in .308 Win.


Unless you found the deal of the decade, you'll be spending the same $ for the Savage 99 as you would for the Browning. They are very desirable in the used market. Could be the same situation for a Winchester 88.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> I like the lever action. No more reason than that really.



I own a variety of guns and my favorite is my Rossi M92 lever action rifle.:goodjob:


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

they are very finicky about reloads, best with factory ammo mostly.

Sav 99's, at least the 4 I owned, required SMALL BASE Reloading dies to reliably chamber reloaded rounds, which left shooting a lot of factory ammo.

If your not a reloader, it dont matter.


DG



Wis Bang said:


> A good substitute would be a Savage Model 99 in .308 Win.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I've never seen a lever action 30-06.
> The 30-06 ammo I buy is normally pointy on one end, and most lever action loads are round nosed to keep a pointy bullet from running into the primer ahead of it during recoil or whatever.
> I have seen some new lever guns that use the plastic pointed bullets, so maybe they are making a 30-06 in that configuration?



That's probably because there have only been a couple of different ones made.

No need for soft tipped bullets. As Pops2 mentioned, the BLR has a detachable box mag. The Winchester has a fixed box magazine.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> ... I'm trying to consolidate to just a few calibers....


I hear ya! All of our pistols and revolvers use only one caliber...45acp


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

diamondtim said:


> Unless you found the deal of the decade, you'll be spending the same $ for the Savage 99 as you would for the Browning. They are very desirable in the used market. Could be the same situation for a Winchester 88.


Nothing against the Browning but I used to have a Mod 99 in 300Savage & I'm so sorry that I traded it on my 30-06 Rem 700 ADL 30 yrs ago...My cousin still uses his in .308 and the rotary mag allows pointed ammo. He kills alot of deer w/ his.

When I was young carrying a cutdown 1915 8mm Mauser, PA deer hunters carried three rifles. Winchester lever actions on 30-30; Mod 99 in 300Savage & Marlin levers in .35Win...

By the time I got out of college bolt actions had taken over & I allowed myself to be roped into that craze.

Now I use Dad's Mod 700 BDL in .270Win.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Had a .30-06 BLR for a while - nice gun. The newer short action caliber (.308 etc.) BLR's are lighter (alloy reciever) and shorter.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I've never seen a lever action 30-06.
> The 30-06 ammo I buy is normally pointy on one end, and most lever action loads are round nosed to keep a pointy bullet from running into the primer ahead of it during recoil or whatever.
> I have seen some new lever guns that use the plastic pointed bullets, so maybe they are making a 30-06 in that configuration?


thats why the blr is a box fed magazine lever like the ruger's with their 44 and 22 carbine levers

if you are looking for solid reliability in somthing non auto but with rapid repeat shots like you would get with a lever , think pump like a remingtion 7600 in 30-06 very solid gun.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for some leads. I guess if I want it I'll have to pony up for it. While it's not great task to find other calibers for the lever actions my goal is to be able to use my 06 in either the garrands or the lever and reduce the different ammo I store. 
CF, I hear you on the 45, now how do I talk you out of one of those 1911's?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Wis Bang said:


> Nothing against the Browning but I used to have a Mod 99 in 300Savage & I'm so sorry that I traded it on my 30-06 Rem 700 ADL 30 yrs ago...My cousin still uses his in .308 and the rotary mag allows pointed ammo. He kills alot of deer w/ his.
> 
> When I was young carrying a cutdown 1915 8mm Mauser, PA deer hunters carried three rifles. Winchester lever actions on 30-30; Mod 99 in 300Savage & Marlin levers in .35Win...
> 
> ...


WB,

My post was not to knock the Savage 99, in fact, I would love to get one!:goodjob:

Having looked at used ones at gun shows, I found them to be in the $600-800 range. That's a little too rich for my blood at this time.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I know about them, I had a bunch of them, and I liked them.

Funny, I've had almost a dozen of em, and half that many swede mausers.

Love classic guns.

DG



diamondtim said:


> WB,
> 
> My post was not to knock the Savage 99, in fact, I would love to get one!:goodjob:
> 
> Having looked at used ones at gun shows, I found them to be in the $600-800 range. That's a little too rich for my blood at this time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My sister has a Savage 99 detatchable mag in 308. It is a fine rifle and shoots reloads well, I wish I owned it.
My father in law has a Savage 99 in 303 Savage rotory mag. It also is a fine rifle but way to pricy to shoot as the cases to reload the last time I hunted some up were about a dollar each.

My brother has a Remington 760 pump carbine in 308. It also is a fine rifle and shoots reloads fine.

To bad the 30 06 is a long action and the 308 a short one. Fellow could have the chamber reamed on a Savage 99 other wise.

 Al


----------

